# Another Cut-out, Changing Vac Advice



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

it is impossible to predict that since the size of the hives vary so much,,


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

You mite try to seal up the joints between the boxes with some weather stripping. Most have problems with the design sucking to much! That's why you need the flapper on the top box. Even if your using a cheap shop vac the design will suck the comb off the wall. You must have a leak somewhere in the system. I gave my bucket vac away long ago.
Google usually finds info.


----------



## Rube63 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have one of these and the only time I had a problem with it was the day I had the bottom half on upside down. No kidding


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

check out the web site Keeping-honey-bees.com and look at their plans for a vac,,



I built this and modified it to just have the shop vac hose suck from the sliding top,, rather than have it fully inserted,,... I also duct tape all joints, and have the VENT to regulate the suction power,, 

has served me well for over 3 yrs,,


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

tefer2 said:


> You mite try to seal up the joints between the boxes with some weather stripping. Most have problems with the design sucking to much! That's why you need the flapper on the top box. Even if your using a cheap shop vac the design will suck the comb off the wall. You must have a leak somewhere in the system.


I agree, operator error. When I use my Bushkill I leave the vent wide open or there is way too much suction. Poor craftsmen blame their tools, or built them wrong.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I built the same one. The shop vac I built is to large to fit on an 8 frame box. So put a hole in the top and put the the hose down side in stead. I still have the parts which I did use weather sealer. Was thinking of caulking all the cracks???

Maybe I should just get together a 10 frame size so I can set the vac on top?


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

I also noticed the plan doesn't have a cutout shim in it, Mabye that's where I was losing air pressure.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

I don't claim any professional wizardry here but for what its worth here is my design. http://picasaweb.google.com/MichaelJShantz/BeeHive4302010#5618492356089282370
Since the volume of air per second that flows into the input nozzle is the same as the volume that flows down the hose, making the nozzle have half the cross sectional area of the main vacuum hose means the nozzle air input will be moving twice as fast. So you can make it suck more by making the input nozzle smaller, while the bees banging down the hose won't go any faster, if that's any help. With my current nozzle, it sucks enough but is so small that it takes a lot of time to vacuum them in. Mine doesn't kill bees so I guess I could increase the vacuum and the nozzle until it does, then get a bigger diameter hose to slow the bees down in the hose.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

If anything the cutout shim will just give you another place for a leak. I just use a screened shim under my top. After removing the top I have plenty of ventilation. I normally place the brood comb into another box and combine when I get home. You already built it, you may as well use it. You will have to do some detective work to solve your problem though.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I used to do IT work for a taxi company (fairly large)...GPS was only given to drivers that were having serious problems...everyone recognized that drivers do a better job when they know the area rather than following a GPS.

Cutouts with a bee vac is similar....it works...it can get you out of a jam...but generally, things work much better if you don't use it.

deknow


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

I say, fire up your smoker and turn on your vac. Blow some smoke and see where it's going in.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Good advice Steve.
I use wide painters tape to seal up the joints while in use. The tape does it's job, is easy to remove, doesn't leave a sticky mess and will not pull off the paint.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I smeared a coating of silicone caulk on my bushkill vac jus to help seal up any gaps between boxes. I had to use mine with the throttle plate nearly full open.


----------

